# Stereo removal 2017 ls



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Usually remove the plastic trim surround around the radio and center console and it will be obvious how to slide out from there.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

It depends on the radio you have there are 4 different RPOs for radios one of them is actually mounted in the back of the car and has a wire harness running to the screen the others are all mounted in the dash behind the screen only one is part of the screen if you pm me your VIN I can figure out what one you have and get the removal instructions to you


----------

